# Kaufentscheidung CASIO exilim ex-z8



## Dragen (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Ich möchte mir eine Digitalkamera zulegen.
Mehr als 200€ will ich dafür nicht ausgeben. Ich schätze das ist ausreichend, da ich bis jetzt mit der Fotografie nicht viel am Hut hatte und also auch keine Profi-Cam brauche.
Wichtig ist mir vor allem, dass die Cam eine hohe Bildqualität hat. Manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten müssen nicht unbedingt sein, da ich damit sowieso zunächst nichts anzufangen wissen werde.

Von einer Freundin wurde mir die CASIO exilim ex-z8 empfohlen. Vom Aussehen her ansprechend. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich diese Kamera kaufen soll, oder ob es irgendwelche Mängel gibt, die mir nicht aufgefallen sind.

Ich bedanke mich.


----------



## akrite (18. Januar 2008)

...ich glaube, dass das schon fast eine politische Frage ist. Du bekommst hier mit Sicherheit viele verschiedene Antworten. Die Casio exilim ex-z8 bietet für den Normalanwender alles was z.B. meine Canon IXUS 75 auch bietet, ob es allerdings bei den kleinen "Objektiven" mehr als 7 MegaPixel sein muß, darüber werden sich die Geister scheiden. IMHO sind 7 MegaPixel schon zu viel bei einem Objektivdurchmesser von weniger als 20mm. Ansonsten würde ich Sie vor Ort kaufen und noch am gleichen Tag ausgiebig testen. Wenn Dir das Handling und die Bilder gefallen, behalte sie, anderenfalls nutze das Rückgaberechte und probier die nächste aus. Suche Dir einen einigermaßen hellen Tag aus, abends kannst Du dann die anderen Lichtverhältnisse testen. Die IXUS 75 macht jedenfalls schicke Aufnahmen bei völliger Dunkelheit - ohne rote Augen im Nahbereich, die Gesichtserkennung funktioniert also.


----------

